# What color gravel goes well with guppies?



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Got my 5 gallon tanks. I think I know what color gravel should be for him because I already have him. However I don't have any guppies yet and I want 3 male for this other five gallon. I'll be buying the rocks in a few hours so I need to know what will go well with any colored guppy. I was thinking about black. But I don't know much about gravel colors and guppies so I want someone else's opinion.


----------



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd go with white or black gravel/sand, some live plants, and a black background. I like the black/white combo. It makes everything else look more striking and elegant.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Black or white would be good. I like light blue too.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you I'm thinking maybe either black, white or like a natural greyish color depending on what I find. Didn't find any at any dollar general so I have to look at walmart.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

I like darker colors gravel I feel it makes my guppies colors darker. If you want a natural look get pea gravel from Lowes you will get a 50 pound bag for $3. Just wash it well to get the dust off.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

My mom said she's gonna look for like those marble like stone things.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

She got me like black river rocks I'm think my betta will pop out more with them probably use his old two shades of green gravel to so he can have some bedding in the cave decoration.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Darker colors will enhance the color of the fish and make them feel more secure.


----------

